# Apple Event 4/20



## Eric

And they're off... Digging the airtags, interested to see how well it works. Still haven't even looked at what's new with iPhone.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> My gut tell me a new display tech, with a nice new physical design, but effectively a Mini All-in-One (in terms of performance / capacity).






Pumbaa said:


> My gut agrees with your gut.






Clix Pix said:


> Just as they did with the first batch of M1 machines, Apple will start with a baseline model just to get things started, let the first-adopters get their hands on it and also to appeal to those purchasers who really only need and want just a baseline model in the first place, are perfectly happy with a small-capacity SSD and 8 GB RAM.






High e-Five 





JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm waiting to read what is improved with the Apple TV, besides a possibly better remote.




A12, faster refresh rates, new remote, but one of the coolest things:

You can use an iPhone and color calibrate your TV by way of your AppleTV, so it provides "pre-output" color calibration - that's badass, so many TVs are potentially excellent, but come with a terrible factory calibration, and not really any "pro grade" tools to correct, so you tweak a few things in the user menus, or call a pro service for $300 (who may still not have access to the service menus, etc.)


----------



## DT

ericgtr12 said:


> And they're off... Digging the airtags, interested to see how well it works. Still haven't even looked at what's new with iPhone.





Ordering a 4-pack of Airtags when I can 

SON__OF__A__BITCH






OK ...


----------



## DT

GODDAMMIT ...






UNAVAILABLE >!>!>!>>!


----------



## JayMysteri0

DT said:


> Ordering a 4-pack of Airtags when I can
> 
> SON__OF__A__BITCH
> 
> View attachment 4624
> 
> 
> OK ...



I was about to post that on the store app, you can't order until the 23rd.

On the 30th the Apple website is going to be a shit show.  Glad the airtags are a different date.  Wish the Apple TV was.


----------



## DT

Yeah, I saw that after the fact, hahahaha ...

I'm going to order a 4-pack, and just a couple of the cheapie Belkin holders for $12.95.

I'd like to put a 4th Gen ATV in the landing room (it has an ancient 3rd gen), move the 4K from the main TV to the little G's room (she has a 4K set) and replace the main one with this newer model.  The color calibration thing has me super stoked.


----------



## Pumbaa

Yay for the thread!

Pretty sure I’ll get myself a new AppleTV after the summer. “Happy Birthday Pumbaa from Pumbaa”. The calibration thingie finally tipped the scales.

AirTags could be of interest too.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Pumbaa said:


> Yay for the thread!
> 
> Pretty sure I’ll get myself a new AppleTV after the summer. “Happy Birthday Pumbaa from Pumbaa”. The calibration thingie finally tipped the scales.
> 
> AirTags could be of interest too.



I like the calibration, but my TV isn't that good to take advantage.  I want to watch higher quality video I'll watch on the iPad which does allow showing 4K movies from iTunes.  The question is it enough for me to go to a new iPad Pro?  Nothing with the new iPad Pro screamed "YOU NEED THIS NOW!"

I currently don't push my 2018 that I need the power of what the M1 offers.  If I don't get it this year, you know next years will always be 50% than the year before.  Blah Blah

So the choice is all about THAT screen.

And whether or not I get an unncecessary white keyboard that you know will get dirty.


----------



## DT

Yeah, we have a 2018 12.9 too, it's fantastic, little G loves the art/design apps with the pencil. I keep it as my desk for video, audio, runs through a DAC/AMP headphones - but yeah that new one, wow.


----------



## JayMysteri0

To me that's what makes you realize how good every 12.9 iPad Pro has been. 

You really DON'T need to upgrade, you just do it if you want.

I still have my original as well as the 2018.  I just save up every 2 years to get a new one, but last year went "why?"


----------



## JayMysteri0

Was just looking into it.  Would LOVE to trade in my current ( keep my original 12.9 for portfolio showing and videos on the go ) and get a new one.  I would basically get a new ( 1TB ) one for the price of the entry version.

But...

They are still sending you packages to mail your old one, meaning they are using Phobos.  NO FUCKING WAY!  Apple needs in store trades at their kiosks.  No one should have to gamble on whether Phobos screws them over after the fact.


----------



## shadow puppet

JayMysteri0 said:


> To me that's what makes you realize how good every 12.9 iPad Pro has been.
> 
> You really DON'T need to upgrade, you just do it if you want.
> 
> I still have my original as well as the 2018.  I just save up every 2 years to get a new one, but last year went "why?"



I would love to be able to upgrade but the pandemic hit me hard financially.  So I keep using my 1st gen iPad Air.  It does everything I need for the time being so it's all good.


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> They are still sending you packages to mail your old one, meaning they are using Phobos.  NO FUCKING WAY!  Apple needs in store trades at their kiosks.  No one should have to gamble on whether Phobos screws them over after the fact.




Tell me more.  I was going to trade an Apple notebook, and that's the 3rd party source they use in my area (not sure if it's different based on location), was kind of iffy on it not being Apple directly.


----------



## JayMysteri0

DT said:


> Tell me more.  I was going to trade an Apple notebook, and that's the 3rd party source they use in my area (not sure if it's different based on location), was kind of iffy on it not being Apple directly.



Just search MR for Phobio.  Despite their recent article, people have been complaining about Phobio for years.


> Apple's Trade-In Partner Phobio Has Reportedly Faced an 'Alarming Uptick' in Complaints
> 
> 
> Apple has placed increased emphasis on device trade-ins in the last few years, with the company largely relying on third-party partners for its...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macrumors.com



Basically the warning from most members is to avoid Phobio at all costs.


One reason NOT to get a new Apple TV, it's coolest feature is coming to older ones.  Now just have to hope I can buy the new remote seperately.


> Apple TV's New iPhone-Based Color Balance Feature Coming to 2015 and Newer Models
> 
> 
> Apple today announced that the Apple TV is getting a new iPhone-based color balance feature to improve a TV's picture quality.   Starting with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macrumors.com


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> One reason NOT to get a new Apple TV, it's coolest feature is coming to older ones.  Now just have to hope I can buy the new remote seperately.



Awesome, thanks!

Might still get one after the summer. No. Will probably get one after the summer. Unless the reviews are discouraging.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Pumbaa said:


> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> Might still get one after the summer. No. Will probably get one after the summer. Unless the reviews are discouraging.



I love my 4K one.

I've only wanted two things.  A better remote, and the ability to put my own media on it.  The second I know I'm not getting, so the new remote satisfies.  The Color balance is a nice bonus.  I have no complaints about mine.  I love how easily it replaced my cable box, just working like a more digital version.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Am I wrong in assuming that the new M1 chips in iPads will make it easy for a quick port of desktop apps?  Instantly thinking full versions of Logic and FCP.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Am I wrong in assuming that the new M1 chips in iPads will make it easy for a quick port of desktop apps?  Instantly thinking full versions of Logic and FCP.



I'm thinking that's the real purpose.  Making the distinction between apps meaningless.

I'm seeing on Twitter Artist friends are salivating over the M1 Chip & 16GB in 1 & 2TB versions.

Creative apps are going to love all that muscle.


----------



## JayMysteri0

JayMysteri0 said:


> I love my 4K one.
> 
> I've only wanted two things.  A better remote, and the ability to put my own media on it.  The second I know I'm not getting, so the new remote satisfies.  The Color balance is a nice bonus.  I have no complaints about mine.  I love how easily it replaced my cable box, just working like a more digital version.



D'oh!  Got my own answer on that.  Know what I am ordering on the 30th definitely if it's available.



> New Apple TV Ships With Redesigned Siri Remote, Also Sold Separately for $59
> 
> 
> Apple today announced the next-generation Apple TV 4K with a faster A12 chip and a completely redesigned Siri Remote pictured below.   The new Siri...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macrumors.com





> The new Siri Remote is included with the new Apple TV 4K and will also be sold separately for $59. The new remote is also compatible with the previous-generation Apple TV 4K and Apple TV HD. Apple also continues to sell the Apple TV HD with 32GB of storage for $149, and orders placed from today onwards will include the new Siri Remote.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm thinking that's the real purpose.  Making the distinction between apps meaningless.
> 
> I'm seeing on Twitter Artist friends are salivating over the M1 Chip & 16GB in 1 & 2TB versions.
> 
> Creative apps are going to love all that muscle.




That will be pretty great, and unlike Microsoft Apple will probably insist desktop apps ported to iOS will be optimized for a touch screen experience, another reason to give the closed garden concept some praise.

I don’t have money upfront for a new iPad, but I do have an Apple Card and am curious about their advertised payment plan with their card.  Is it they only charge you $100 (or whatever) a month or do they charge you $1,000 (or whatever) and just not charge interest if you pay at least $100 per month on your card payment?  There are plenty of sites/services/cards that do the latter and IMO no longer special or appealing.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> D'oh!  Got my own answer on that.  Know what I am ordering on the 30th definitely if it's available.



I also like my Apple TV 4K. Great device. Glad to see Apple is updating it, even though I don’t need the newer version at this moment… but like you, the new remote is tempting.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> That will be pretty great, and unlike Microsoft Apple will probably insist desktop apps ported to iOS will be optimized for a touch screen experience, another reason to give the closed garden concept some praise.
> 
> I don’t have money upfront for a new iPad, but I do have an Apple Card and am curious about their advertised payment plan with their card.  Is it they only charge you $100 (or whatever) a month or do they charge you $1,000 (or whatever) and just not charge interest if you pay at least $100 per month on your card payment?  There are plenty of sites/services/cards that do the latter and IMO no longer special or appealing.



I thought I remember Apple having the intention that if you make an app, it takes little effort to make a desktop version and vice versa.

I unfortunately never tried for their card.

I myself always had a plan since the days of iPhones where I get something, then save for two years in anticipation of being every other version.  I passed on last years, so I am 3 years into saving.  Or I have enough for a 2GB with new cover, and if they had a new pencil.


----------



## SuperMatt

Was anybody else surprised that they didn’t put a higher performance chip into the new iMacs? Same chips as the iPad Pro or MacBook Air. It looks like an oversized iPad on a stand… so I guess they decided to go for the form factor over higher performance.

Maybe the higher-performance M2 or M1X will debut at WWDC? I have to think that a 16” MBP with a higher-performance chip that has more RAM would be extremely popular at such an event.


----------



## Pumbaa

SuperMatt said:


> Was anybody else surprised that they didn’t put a higher performance chip into the new iMacs? Same chips as the iPad Pro or MacBook Air. It looks like an oversized iPad on a stand… so I guess they decided to go for the form factor over higher performance.
> 
> Maybe the higher-performance M2 or M1X will debut at WWDC? I have to think that a 16” MBP with a higher-performance chip that has more RAM would be extremely popular at such an event.



Not really. Figured all entry-level models would be pretty much the same when both the Air and the Pro got the same stuff.

I would absolutely expect the remaining models to sport beefier chips. M2 or M1X? WWDC or other event? Not even gonna make a guess.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> D'oh!  Got my own answer on that.  Know what I am ordering on the 30th definitely if it's available.



One of the reasons I didn't post at MR for years is I once complained about that shitty pathetic remote. I described that it either gets lost between couch cushions, the dog sits on it, or my toddler runs away with it and all of these actions end up stuff getting fast forwarded to spoilers; I was told it's not a design issue, it is a problem with "my environmental control". I'm still absolutely puzzled by that response. Meanwhile the user rating of the remote was like 1.7/5 on Apple.com.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Kind of disappointed that the iMacs are the same M1 SoC. But on the other hand I’m not tempted to buy one now lol. I’ll hold off for that Mac Pro Mini or maybe the larger iMac which I would hope would have higher specs. I need at least 32GB for a desktop. Glad they refreshed the Apple TV. I’ll definitely be buying one. I might also get some Airtags, but undecided. I’m not one that loses things really. I’ve never lost my keys or my wallet.


----------



## DT

Nomad, already with a slick AirTag accessory!


----------



## JBaby

 is getting all my money. I’m getting the iMac, tv, and iPad. Technically my mom is buying the iPad. Then she’s getting my 2018 Pro. She’s also getting my 1st Gen tv 4K because she still has the HD. I wish the iMac were bigger but I want to upgrade before my Late 2013 iMac dies and I don’t need it to be super beefy. I’m getting it in pink. It’s gonna look so cute in my office!


----------



## Eric

JBaby said:


>  is getting all my money. I’m getting the iMac, tv, and iPad. Technically my mom is buying the iPad. Then she’s getting my 2018 Pro. She’s also getting my 1st Gen tv 4K because she still has the HD. I wish the iMac were bigger but I want to upgrade before my Late 2013 iMac dies and I don’t need it to be super beefy. I’m getting it in pink. It’s gonna look so cute in my office!



Sounds like your year to upgrade, lots of great stuff this time around really. I'm betting the Airtags are going to sell out quick but I'm going for the 4 pack.


----------



## JBaby

ericgtr12 said:


> Sounds like your year to upgrade, lots of great stuff this time around really. I'm betting the Airtags are going to sell out quick but I'm going for the 4 pack.




It totally is! I’m we’re lucky that the iPad mini 4 she’s been using still works. The home button is quickly giving up the ghost. 

Oh yeah those AirTags have been so anticipated that they will sell out super quick. I’m gonna have my sister get them since she travels a lot. Well when travel is a thing again.


----------



## Eric

JBaby said:


> It totally is! I’m we’re lucky that the iPad mini 4 she’s been using still works. The home button is quickly giving up the ghost.
> 
> Oh yeah those AirTags have been so anticipated that they will sell out super quick. I’m gonna have my sister get them since she travels a lot. Well when travel is a thing again.



Funny, I didn't even know how much I needed something that I didn't even know existed until today lol.


----------



## Runs For Fun

ericgtr12 said:


> Sounds like your year to upgrade, lots of great stuff this time around really. I'm betting the Airtags are going to sell out quick but I'm going for the 4 pack.



4 pack is the way to go. You’re almost getting one for free.


----------



## DT

ericgtr12 said:


> Sounds like your year to upgrade, lots of great stuff this time around really. I'm betting the Airtags are going to sell out quick but I'm going for the 4 pack.




Same, I'm going to use 2, and then use the other two to tag the first 2, in case I lose them ...


----------



## Runs For Fun

DT said:


> Same, I'm going to use 2, and then use the other two to tag the first 2, in case I lose them ...



Big brain time here


----------



## fooferdoggie

seems airbag is just like tile really. tile finally had a service if you left the range of something it would set off a notification. but when I tested it took 5 minutes or so to go off. thats what I wanted if I dropped my gloves to get a notification that they are out of range.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I know I am going to start losing stuff now for saying this, but I don't really have an experience based need for the airtags and can't think of any possible use beyond my keys.  Everything else is an Apple product that already has a "find my" function baked into it.  

Just saw the new iMacs and, wow, what a visual design disappointment.  I don't know if this is the first major post Ive redesign, but for me it's a fail.


----------



## Joe

This may be a stupid question but how is AppleTV better than just the apps we get on our SmartTV?


----------



## Joe

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I know I am going to start losing stuff now for saying this, but I don't really have an experience based need for the airtags and can't think of any possible use beyond my keys.  Everything else is an Apple product that already has a "find my" function baked into it.
> 
> Just saw the new iMacs and, wow, what a visual design disappointment.  I don't know if this is the first major post Ive redesign, but for me it's a fail.




Yeah, I don't need airtags. I can't really think of a use for them so I'm gonna pass.


----------



## SuperMatt

JagRunner said:


> This may be a stupid question but how is AppleTV better than just the apps we get on our SmartTV?



I don’t know what the interface is like on your Smart TV but I find the Apple TV interface to be the best by far… that is my personal opinion though. And if you want to have that integration with other Apple devices, and the ability to play apple Arcade games on it…


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Why is the price difference of doubling the drive size on the Apple TV only $20?  and are you able to download TV show and movie content on to it (again, finally)?  I was one of the original Apple TV owners that was pissed off when you could no longer store shows or movies on the drive.  I have a cabin where I don't have high speed internet access and it was great to just throw the thing in my bag and have access to my entire video library without needing the internet at all.  I imagine people who travel a lot, access to internet or not, would also like to have that option.

And a side bitch, I'm a little tired of Apple products demanding you are connected to a wifi router to stream when you should just have the ability to stream directly to the device.  AFAIK   all Apple TVs and third party manufactures that now have Airplay included require you to be connected to the internet.  Why?  Throw Home Pods in there as well, no internet - no connecting to them.


----------



## Clix Pix

Well, I called that shot on the iMacs and the M1 processor and the fact that the new machines are basically just an update/upgrade of the previous Intel 21.5" baseline iMacs.  Bingo!  I'm sorry that some people who were expecting to see the next-generation Apple Silicon processor in these, and/or that there would also be a 30" or 32" iMac announced and showed off today as well are disappointed, but those things will come eventually....

I do like all the colors of the new iMacs, as they're not the yucky pastels that are on some of the iPads but instead are more vivid, vibrant colors.  Too bad that the color will only be seen when looking at a machine from the back, though.....  The fronts of the machines do look rather bland, don't they?  No matter -- these machines are a HUGE step up from the 21.5" iMacs in a lot of ways and that's what is important.   Another prediction now from me:  these new iMac M1 machines will be very, very popular and I'll bet that they go flying off store shelves.  They will meet a lot of people's needs and they're pretty!

As for the other stuff:  not interested in the Air Tag thingies, as I am not prone to losing/misplacing things and I spend a lot of time at home these days and don't really anticipate going out-and-about or traveling that much even when things do open up more, as of course they will as more and more of us get vaccinated.

Much as I'd like a new iPad Pro 12.9" I have other plans for a major fun expenditure later this spring -- the Sony Alpha 1 camera body --  and so I'll continue to hang in there with my current 2018 12.9" iPad Pro for another year or so......  Many of the features and functions shown on the new iPad 12.9" are things I'd never use anyway, so a good reason to skip it for the time being.

Some years ago I tried an Apple TV and since I really don't watch much television anyway, soon found that it was sort of a waste of my money so while today's new offering looks nice and I'm sure a lot of people will love it,  this isn't an item for which I have  a burning need or desire.  

It was fun watching the Spring Loaded event, but I knew going into it that I probably wouldn't be getting all excited and making plans to preorder or buy something now anyway.....


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> I don’t know what the interface is like on your Smart TV but I find the Apple TV interface to be the best by far… that is my personal opinion though. And if you want to have that integration with other Apple devices, and the ability to play apple Arcade games on it…




Also the Apple TV app (which I'm sure gets ignored a lot) is great if you have a lot of streaming services (that Apple partnered with) for doing a search unsure of what service it may be available on and it will show you what it's available on and you can just play it/jump to the app from there.  No going app by app looking for something.  Also it keeps track of shows and movies you started but haven't finished and compiles them in a single "continue watching" list regardless of subscription service.  Again, not having to go app by app to see what you didn't finish.  

I see they've also partnered with some cable providers to offer live streaming.  I feel like this was one of the "I cracked it" technologies Jobs was hinting it.  Unfortunately as more and more people become cable cutters and more networks offer apps it's a little too late.  A lot of people lost the need for a cable box a longtime ago and I don't see this type of technology driving people to reconnect the cable.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Also the Apple TV app (which I'm sure gets ignored a lot) is great if you have a lot of streaming services (that Apple partnered with) for doing a search unsure of what service it may be available on and it will show you what it's available on and you can just play it/jump to the app from there.  No going app by app looking for something.  Also it keeps track of shows and movies you started but haven't finished and compiles them in a single "continue watching" list regardless of subscription service.  Again, not having to go app by app to see what you didn't finish.
> 
> I see they've also partnered with some cable providers to offer live streaming.  I feel like this was one of the "I cracked it" technologies Jobs was hinting it.  Unfortunately as more and more people become cable cutters and more networks offer apps it's a little too late.  A lot of people lost the need for a cable box a longtime ago and I don't see this type of technology driving people to reconnect the cable.



One really cool thing I like about Apple TV is that if I’m watching a streaming show, but there is a sporting event that has an exciting finish coming, or history in the making, it puts up a small alert that I can select if I want to see, for example, whether a pitcher entering the 9th inning of a perfect game (baseball for those not familiar) can close it out.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> I do like all the colors of the new iMacs, as they're not the yucky pastels that are on some of the iPads but instead are more vivid, vibrant colors.  Too bad that the color will only be seen when looking at a machine from the back, though.....  The fronts of the machines do look rather bland, don't they?  No matter -- these machines are a HUGE step up from the 21.5" iMacs in a lot of ways and that's what is important.   Another prediction now from me:  these new iMac M1 machines will be very, very popular and I'll bet that they go flying off store shelves.  They will meet a lot of people's needs and they're pretty!




Including Apple's premium pricing, I honestly don't see what the appeal of a 21" desktop computer is.  It's not substantially bigger than a laptop and you can't replace the monitor in a sea of affordable quality monitors in all kinds of sizes. You might as well buy a Mini with the option to get whatever size monitor you want whenever you want.  To me the 21" iMac is for people who have simple needs but want to spend a lot of money for those needs.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> One really cool thing I like about Apple TV is that if I’m watching a streaming show, but there is a sporting event that has an exciting finish coming, or history in the making, it puts up a small alert that I can select if I want to see, for example, whether a pitcher entering the 9th inning of a perfect game (baseball for those not familiar) can close it out.




I don't follow sports, but that does sound pretty cool.  Is that some subscription based option?


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I don't follow sports, but that does sound pretty cool.  Is that some subscription based option?



I think I have the ESPN app and I definitely have the MLB app installed. But I think sometimes TBS or other stations that have games will put up those alerts too. It’s one of those things I didn’t setup… it just happened and I was very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Runs For Fun

SuperMatt said:


> I don’t know what the interface is like on your Smart TV but I find the Apple TV interface to be the best by far… that is my personal opinion though. And if you want to have that integration with other Apple devices, and the ability to play apple Arcade games on it…



I've never had an Apple TV before but I do know most smart TV's software is absolute crap. They also gobble up tons of data about you and send it who knows where.


----------



## Clix Pix

Chew Toy McCoy:  What you said is pretty much exactly the conclusion at which I arrived back in 2015 when I had been eagerly awaiting the arrival of the first 21.5" iMac with retina screen.  (I was limited to considering the 21.5" iMac because I just cannot haul around a 27" iMac, and also that screen is just a bit too large for me.).   The day came when the new retina iMac arrived on the scene, I looked at the specs and said "uh......same lousy specs that would mean I'd need to do a major BTO to get what I want!"  In the meantime, I'd already realized that a lot of times I was using my 2015 13" MBP for a lot of things, as it ran circles around my 2012 iMac, the latter having that dog-slow HDD.   I mulled it over a day or two and looked at the specs for a 2015 15" MBP.   I then conducted an experiment for about a week, where I set up the 13" MBP on a stand and rummaged up an old mouse and an old keyboard to see how feasible this setup would be as a desktop replacement.  It worked just fine.  A day or two later I went to the Apple store and came home with a shiny new 2015 15" MBP with exactly the power and the specs I wanted, right off the shelf, and a nice new mouse and keyboard.  Bingo!   The 2012 iMac eventually went to a friend.....

In late 2018 I didn't even bother thinking about iMacs at all, I went right for the 15" 2018 MBP with the Vega 20 discrete graphics and am still very happy with it.  She will eventually be replaced by the next-generation Apple Silicon chip-based 16" machine, whenever that does hit the streets, as the configuration on that will be similar to what I've got now (4 TB ports, 32 or more GB RAM, 1 or maybe 2 TB SSD, etc.) and will be a dandy successor to this wonderful machine that is now serving as my workhorse. 

I love the flexibility and portability of having the MBP on a stand and using a keyboard and mouse just as I would a desktop machine, and having an external display of whatever size I choose.  If something goes wrong with one component of this setup, I don't need to replace everything.   When I need and want to take the MBP somewhere, all I need to do is unplug her from the external display, tuck her into a bag and away we go..... Unlike the headless Mini she can be used on her own because she does have her own display built right in, and ditto for the keyboard.  Years ago I had a Mini and liked it a lot but for me the MBP is more versatile.  I like using a computer at a desk, though, too, especially when doing something like editing photo images.  The combo of the MBP and my LG 4k 24" display gives me the best of both worlds. 

The 21.5" Intel iMac is fine for those who want a desktop and who never take the machine anywhere, and who most of the time don't really pay much attention to the tech specs and are perfectly satisfied with the baseline or mid-baseline level.  That's why so many people bought new Intel 21.5 iMacs over the past several years, got the thing home and then wondered why it was so slow.....because, duh, they didn't pay attention to the fact that it still had the stupid old s-l-o-w HDD rather than a speedy SSD in it.  Or some people were sort of aware and went with the fusion drive version, which I guess did speed up their machine somewhat but which really added in complications of its own.   For someone who doesn't do anything more than read and write emails, surf the web and play games on FaceBook, probably the baseline machine was sufficient.  However, the new 24" M1 iMac is going to be a game-changer for those folks.  They'll see what they've been missing all this time when they sit down to use their speedy new machine!


----------



## SuperMatt

Clix Pix said:


> Chew Toy McCoy:  What you said is pretty much exactly the conclusion at which I arrived back in 2015 when I had been eagerly awaiting the arrival of the first 21.5" iMac with retina screen.  (I was limited to considering the 21.5" iMac because I just cannot haul around a 27" iMac, and also that screen is just a bit too large for me.).   The day came when the new retina iMac arrived on the scene, I looked at the specs and said "uh......same lousy specs that would mean I'd need to do a major BTO to get what I want!"  In the meantime, I'd already realized that a lot of times I was using my 2015 13" MBP for a lot of things, as it ran circles around my 2012 iMac, the latter having that dog-slow HDD.   I mulled it over a day or two and looked at the specs for a 2015 15" MBP.   I then conducted an experiment for about a week, where I set up the 13" MBP on a stand and rummaged up an old mouse and an old keyboard to see how feasible this setup would be as a desktop replacement.  It worked just fine.  A day or two later I went to the Apple store and came home with a shiny new 2015 15" MBP with exactly the power and the specs I wanted, right off the shelf, and a nice new mouse and keyboard.  Bingo!   The 2012 iMac eventually went to a friend.....
> 
> In late 2018 I didn't even bother thinking about iMacs at all, I went right for the 15" 2018 MBP with the Vega 20 discrete graphics and am still very happy with it.  She will eventually be replaced by the next-generation Apple Silicon chip-based 16" machine, whenever that does hit the streets, as the configuration on that will be similar to what I've got now (4 TB ports, 32 or more GB RAM, 1 or maybe 2 TB SSD, etc.) and will be a dandy successor to this wonderful machine that is now serving as my workhorse.
> 
> I love the flexibility and portability of having the MBP on a stand and using a keyboard and mouse just as I would a desktop machine, and having an external display of whatever size I choose.  If something goes wrong with one component of this setup, I don't need to replace everything.   When I need and want to take the MBP somewhere, all I need to do is unplug her from the external display, tuck her into a bag and away we go..... Unlike the headless Mini she can be used on her own because she does have her own display built right in, and ditto for the keyboard.  Years ago I had a Mini and liked it a lot but for me the MBP is more versatile.  I like using a computer at a desk, though, too, especially when doing something like editing photo images.  The combo of the MBP and my LG 4k 24" display gives me the best of both worlds.
> 
> The 21.5" Intel iMac is fine for those who want a desktop and who never take the machine anywhere, and who most of the time don't really pay much attention to the tech specs and are perfectly satisfied with the baseline or mid-baseline level.  That's why so many people bought new Intel 21.5 iMacs over the past several years, got the thing home and then wondered why it was so slow.....because, duh, they didn't pay attention to the fact that it still had the stupid old s-l-o-w HDD rather than a speedy SSD in it.  Or some people were sort of aware and went with the fusion drive version, which I guess did speed up their machine somewhat but which really added in complications of its own.   For someone who doesn't do anything more than read and write emails, surf the web and play games on FaceBook, probably the baseline machine was sufficient.  However, the new 24" M1 iMac is going to be a game-changer for those folks.  They'll see what they've been missing all this time when they sit down to use their speedy new machine!



Yes! I watched the Apple marketing event, and they made it quite clear that this was the replacement for the 21.5-inch iMac. This is a huge improvement over the old 21.5-inch. Some seem to be panicking as if this will replace the 27-inch… clearly that‘s not the case. Since this is only slightly larger, I bet they could make the new big iMac with a 30-inch screen.


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> Yes! I watched the Apple marketing event, and they made it quite clear that this was the replacement for the 21.5-inch iMac. This is a huge improvement over the old 21.5-inch. Some seem to be panicking as if this will replace the 27-inch… clearly that‘s not the case. Since this is only slightly larger, I bet they could make the new big iMac with a 30-inch screen.




Oh yeah, I'm sure Apple is going to scale up the 27" like they did the 21.5, or even simply just keep the same difference between the "small" and "big", in other case, that puts the 27" right around 30" (and probably 6K, if not something like they did with the 24, i.e., 6.5K )


----------



## Pumbaa

Anyone else really liking these pre-recorded events?

I say: Keep’em coming even after restrictions!


----------



## Alli

After watching the event yesterday I figured I was going to be buying a new AppleTV and a new TV. But after reading through everything this morning I realize all I really need is the new Siri remote. And that's a whole lot cheaper!

I don't need a new iPad and the M1 processor would be a waste for how I use my iPad. I'm still planning on an M1 MB or MBA, but that will be my gift after I (successfully) defend my dissertation proposal next month.

Airtags? Nah. I don't lose anything (knock wood). They're pretty cool though.


----------



## SuperMatt

Pumbaa said:


> Anyone else really liking these pre-recorded events?
> 
> I say: Keep’em coming even after restrictions!



It is nice that it lasts exactly an hour. The usual events can drag on a bit. I was a bit disappointed that Craig Federighi didn’t make an appearance. Maybe he was getting his hair done?


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Why is the price difference of doubling the drive size on the Apple TV only $20?  and are you able to download TV show and movie content on to it (again, finally)?  I was one of the original Apple TV owners that was pissed off when you could no longer store shows or movies on the drive.  I have a cabin where I don't have high speed internet access and it was great to just throw the thing in my bag and have access to my entire video library without needing the internet at all.  I imagine people who travel a lot, access to internet or not, would also like to have that option.
> 
> And a side bitch, I'm a little tired of Apple products demanding you are connected to a wifi router to stream when you should just have the ability to stream directly to the device.  AFAIK   all Apple TVs and third party manufactures that now have Airplay included require you to be connected to the internet.  Why?  Throw Home Pods in there as well, no internet - no connecting to them.



You can stream to them via bluetooth only but it can be tricky.


----------



## Eric

MR gave a great summary of the event in just a few minutes.


----------



## Clix Pix

Pumbaa said:


> Anyone else really liking these pre-recorded events?
> 
> I say: Keep’em coming even after restrictions!



As yesterday's event was wrapping up and the credits scrolling on the screen, I was thinking the same thing!   These pre-recorded videos are much more interesting because they can show us various scenes in-and-around the Apple campus, that fascinating Spaceship, and we aren't just watching someone standing on stage with a large screen behind him or her.  The only missing element, of course, is the excitement in the air felt by participants in the presentations and even viewers at home when an audience filled with developers, the media, and others happily hoots and claps for some new product or app, announcing their distinct approval.  Also, of course missing is the hands-on component when after the presentation everyone goes to another area to fondle the new products and give quick assessments for their viewers at home.


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> Anyone else really liking these pre-recorded events?
> 
> I say: Keep’em coming even after restrictions!




I do for sure.  They're way tighter, no flubs, they're kind of fun with some of the FX stuff they do, and I love seeing some of the Apple campus, folk's homes.

I mean, a little part of me appreciates doing stuff live (probably a better indicator of actual performance, etc.), and the extra positive vibe from a live audience, but I still prefer the current model.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I will NEVER miss the over enthusiastic employee applause over anything at all in the 'live events'.

"We added directions to Apple maps to all the bathrooms on campus here, that 99.9% of the population will NEVER use."

5 minutes later & still counting...





Stay with the pre recorded bits.  I enjoy Apple embracing the corn.  I felt the whole 'Mission Impossible' bit with Cook, was him trolling the easily triggered.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> Chew Toy McCoy:  What you said is pretty much exactly the conclusion at which I arrived back in 2015 when I had been eagerly awaiting the arrival of the first 21.5" iMac with retina screen.  (I was limited to considering the 21.5" iMac because I just cannot haul around a 27" iMac, and also that screen is just a bit too large for me.).   The day came when the new retina iMac arrived on the scene, I looked at the specs and said "uh......same lousy specs that would mean I'd need to do a major BTO to get what I want!"  In the meantime, I'd already realized that a lot of times I was using my 2015 13" MBP for a lot of things, as it ran circles around my 2012 iMac, the latter having that dog-slow HDD.   I mulled it over a day or two and looked at the specs for a 2015 15" MBP.   I then conducted an experiment for about a week, where I set up the 13" MBP on a stand and rummaged up an old mouse and an old keyboard to see how feasible this setup would be as a desktop replacement.  It worked just fine.  A day or two later I went to the Apple store and came home with a shiny new 2015 15" MBP with exactly the power and the specs I wanted, right off the shelf, and a nice new mouse and keyboard.  Bingo!   The 2012 iMac eventually went to a friend.....
> 
> In late 2018 I didn't even bother thinking about iMacs at all, I went right for the 15" 2018 MBP with the Vega 20 discrete graphics and am still very happy with it.  She will eventually be replaced by the next-generation Apple Silicon chip-based 16" machine, whenever that does hit the streets, as the configuration on that will be similar to what I've got now (4 TB ports, 32 or more GB RAM, 1 or maybe 2 TB SSD, etc.) and will be a dandy successor to this wonderful machine that is now serving as my workhorse.
> 
> I love the flexibility and portability of having the MBP on a stand and using a keyboard and mouse just as I would a desktop machine, and having an external display of whatever size I choose.  If something goes wrong with one component of this setup, I don't need to replace everything.   When I need and want to take the MBP somewhere, all I need to do is unplug her from the external display, tuck her into a bag and away we go..... Unlike the headless Mini she can be used on her own because she does have her own display built right in, and ditto for the keyboard.  Years ago I had a Mini and liked it a lot but for me the MBP is more versatile.  I like using a computer at a desk, though, too, especially when doing something like editing photo images.  The combo of the MBP and my LG 4k 24" display gives me the best of both worlds.
> 
> The 21.5" Intel iMac is fine for those who want a desktop and who never take the machine anywhere, and who most of the time don't really pay much attention to the tech specs and are perfectly satisfied with the baseline or mid-baseline level.  That's why so many people bought new Intel 21.5 iMacs over the past several years, got the thing home and then wondered why it was so slow.....because, duh, they didn't pay attention to the fact that it still had the stupid old s-l-o-w HDD rather than a speedy SSD in it.  Or some people were sort of aware and went with the fusion drive version, which I guess did speed up their machine somewhat but which really added in complications of its own.   For someone who doesn't do anything more than read and write emails, surf the web and play games on FaceBook, probably the baseline machine was sufficient.  However, the new 24" M1 iMac is going to be a game-changer for those folks.  They'll see what they've been missing all this time when they sit down to use their speedy new machine!




I was rocking MBPs for years until I realized there were very few times I was actually taking advantage of the portability, mostly just sitting in the same spot on the same desk year around. For a while it was handy as a media player when traveling but that usage got completely replaced by iPads for me. I also dabble a lot in music and video production and now for those tasks I couldn’t imagine going with a smaller screen than the 27” iMac for that usage, not to mention you can increase the RAM on your own with affordable third party chips. Yes, it would be nice to churn out a tune or movie without limitations while sitting on the beach, but going from “would be nice” to actually doing it wasn’t really the case in my experience.

I also considered using a MBP with a large external monitor but then it just started getting too expensive specing out an MBP with what I need and then getting a monitor, and depending on what year you were looking at buying MBPs you were just stuck with the RAM amount you chose at purchase, period, which also means you are also stuck paying Apples at least double the market price for RAM. I’m sure at some point in a configuration you double the cost of the computer just buy increasing the RAM. That’s ridiculous.


----------



## Yoused

I do find it odd that Apple would deliberately choose to do their event on 4/20. *Dude*.



(I mean, Hitler's birthday? What the hell?)


----------



## Pumbaa

Yoused said:


> I do find it odd that Apple would deliberately choose to do their event on 4/20. *Dude*.
> 
> 
> 
> (I mean, Hitler's birthday? What the hell?)



That explains the iMac colors I guess?


----------



## DT

Yoused said:


> I do find it odd that Apple would deliberately choose to do their event on 4/20. *Dude*.




_"I smoked pot with Johnny Hopkins."_

_"You don't know anyone named Johnny Hopkins."_

_"It was Johnny Hopkins, and Sloan Kettering, and they were blazin' that shit up everyday."_





Pumbaa said:


> That explains the iMac colors I guess?




Hey, like umm, how do you know the same iMac colors you saw, we're, uh, the same iMac colors I saw ?


----------



## DT

Oh, and I'm going to need everyone to stay off Apple.com tomorrow so I can score some AirTags ...


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Oh, and I'm going to need everyone to stay off Apple.com tomorrow so I can score some AirTags ...



Okay, I'll stay off. Hypothetically speaking, if I were to jump on (even though I promised not to) what time would I start, midnight?


----------



## DT

Doh!  I'm also a day early, I can't get my day of the week sorted out ...

THIS FUCKING QUERY IS KILLING ME


Sorry.


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Doh!  I'm also a day early, I can't get my day of the week sorted out ...
> 
> THIS FUCKING QUERY IS KILLING ME
> 
> 
> Sorry.



I don't really think you're sorry, I just think you don't trust meatbags and would feed us misleading information.


----------



## User.191

Can't believe the nonsense over at the other place i've been reading about how the new iMac colors were "Too effeminate". Like Apple have never done bright colors before on their kit.

In the meantime I feel the need to pull the plug on a new 12.9" Pro (256GB Cellular) on the 30th. Already got the cash moved ready for it. I was rather hoping they'd have a bigger iMac as well but I guess I'll have to wait for either an M1X or M2 later this year...


----------



## DT

MissNomer said:


> Can't believe the nonsense over at the other place i've been reading about how the new iMac colors were "Too effeminate". Like Apple have never done bright colors before on their kit.
> 
> In the meantime I feel the need to pull the plug on a new 12.9" Pro (256GB Cellular) on the 30th. Already got the cash moved ready for it. I was rather hoping they'd have a bigger iMac as well but I guess I'll have to wait for either an M1X or M2 later this year...





There's a thread here, about that specific thread (from "over there"), hahaha, wow, even experiencing it second hand it was a shit show.

Yeah, some of us were speculating the M<something> next gen, likely a 12+16 core config (with larger RAM options) wasa likely going to be held back for the 30" (or whatever the larger size winds up being ...), and the mid-upper model MBP (at least the purported 16").


----------



## Alli

MissNomer said:


> Can't believe the nonsense over at the other place i've been reading about how the new iMac colors were "Too effeminate". Like Apple have never done bright colors before on their kit.
> 
> In the meantime I feel the need to pull the plug on a new 12.9" Pro (256GB Cellular) on the 30th. Already got the cash moved ready for it. I was rather hoping they'd have a bigger iMac as well but I guess I'll have to wait for either an M1X or M2 later this year...



I had a 12 Pro and wound up going back to the 11. I like being able to throw it in any purse and not have to always use the Neverfull just for tech.


----------



## User.191

Alli said:


> I had a 12 Pro and wound up going back to the 11. I like being able to throw it in any purse and not have to always use the Neverfull just for tech.



I've got an original 9.3" that I brought back on its launch day that I'll keep as well. But I do a shit ton of work on my iPad and I'm really looking forward to having a pencil that's always charged and a bigger screen when I have to VPN and kick whichever DB Server has taken a dive in the electronix nuts.


----------



## Edd

Had a 4th gen Apple TV and waited very patiently for the new Apple TV to come out. Expected it for sure last spring but it didn’t happen. I did NOT want to buy a 3 year old ATV 4K. Then, my TV crapped out 3 weeks ago. Bought a nice new one immediately and...my 4th gen ATV did not look great on it. The home menu looked downright blurry. Ho-kay, fuck it, I’ll buy a ATV 4K.

Within weeks these fuckers release a new ATV . I bought it at Target on 06Apr so I suppose I could easily return it within a month.

One thing though. This color calibration thing (whatever it’s called) that you can do...that requires an iPhone with Face ID, am I reading that right? So my SE 2 couldn’t get it done? 

The most compelling reason to upgrade is that the new version is the same price so why not have the latest hardware? The new remote looks cool but I like the old remote fine.


----------



## Pumbaa

Just saw that the new AppleTV remote does not support the “Find My” stuff.

If there is one thing in need Find My for, it is my remotes!

Disappointed. Maybe not buying after all. At least not until there is a case combining the remote and an AirTag available


----------



## JayMysteri0

DT said:


> Oh, and I'm going to need everyone to stay off Apple.com tomorrow so I can score some AirTags ...


----------



## SuperMatt

Edd said:


> Had a 4th gen Apple TV and waited very patiently for the new Apple TV to come out. Expected it for sure last spring but it didn’t happen. I did NOT want to buy a 3 year old ATV 4K. Then, my TV crapped out 3 weeks ago. Bought a nice new one immediately and...my 4th gen ATV did not look great on it. The home menu looked downright blurry. Ho-kay, fuck it, I’ll buy a ATV 4K.
> 
> Within weeks these fuckers release a new ATV . I bought it at Target on 06Apr so I suppose I could easily return it within a month.
> 
> One thing though. This color calibration thing (whatever it’s called) that you can do...that requires an iPhone with Face ID, am I reading that right? So my SE 2 couldn’t get it done?
> 
> The most compelling reason to upgrade is that the new version is the same price so why not have the latest hardware? The new remote looks cool but I like the old remote fine.



Definitely return it and get the newest one. With its newer chip, you will be assured of TVOS updates for longer if nothing else.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


>



As somebody who wanted to get the latest iPhone right away, may I suggest using the Apple store app? I was able to buy mine with it when the website was overwhelmed by traffic.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> As somebody who wanted to get the latest iPhone right away, may I suggest using the Apple store app? I was able to buy mine with it when the website was overwhelmed by traffic.



That's always been my plan.  I go on the website when you can look at the items, favorite tags ( if you want engraving you can also do that already ) , a new ipad pro, & white magic keyboard.  When it's time to purchase you just go to your favorites in the actual store app, put them in the bag, and checkout.  Much easier.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Yoused said:


> I do find it odd that Apple would deliberately choose to do their event on 4/20. *Dude*.
> 
> 
> 
> (I mean, Hitler's birthday? What the hell?)



WWDC was announced 69 days in advance.

Also, don't forget OS X Weed


----------



## Thomas Veil

I rarely watch the Apple events live and choose to catch summaries in my news feed later. 

Unfortunately, Apple chose a lousy day since they were crowded out almost entirely by the Derrick Chauvin verdict.

But as someone who is still using a 2008 (yes, you read that right) 20-inch iMac, I'm very conscious of the fact that I'm gonna have to replace this thing sooner or later...and the 24" iMacs look very nice. 

Not surprisingly, Apple is not offering me diddly-squat to trade mine in. 

I've heard complaints about the colors, but I like them. The dumbest complaint I've heard so far has been _Omigod! It's still got that huge, ugly chin!_ Well, the electronics have gotta go _some_where, genius. Better the chin than some rectangular bump-out on the back side of the screen.

Seriously, with a computer as old as mine, the only concern I have is that some apps (like Photoshop CS6 and Quicktime 7) won't run on it. I'm pretty sure PS will; I'm certain QT7 won't.


----------



## Yoused

Thomas Veil said:


> The dumbest complaint I've heard so far has been _Omigod! It's still got that huge, ugly chin!_



Hey, without the chin, where am I supposed to put my post-its?


----------



## Runs For Fun

Thomas Veil said:


> I've heard complaints about the colors, but I like them. The dumbest complaint I've heard so far has been _Omigod! It's still got that huge, ugly chin!_ Well, the electronics have gotta go _some_where, genius. Better the chin than some rectangular bump-out on the back side of the screen.



Yep this is my exact response to the chin complaints.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yoused said:


> Hey, without the chin, where am I supposed to put my post-its?



GMTA


----------



## JayMysteri0

Thomas Veil said:


> I've heard complaints about the colors, but I like them. The dumbest complaint I've heard so far has been _Omigod! It's still got that huge, ugly chin!_ Well, the electronics have gotta go _some_where, genius. Better the chin than some rectangular bump-out on the back side of the screen.





RunsForFun said:


> Yep this is my exact response to the chin complaints.



My issue with the chin is why can't it be black or space gray?

When I look at the new iMacs I'm reminded of my iPad or iPhone choices, as I never get one with the dark bezels as to help give the illusion of all screen.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> My issue with the chin is why can't it be black or space gray?
> 
> When I look at the new iMacs I'm reminded of my iPad or iPhone choices, as I never get one with the dark bezels as to help give the illusion of all screen.



It will be interesting to see these in person. I think the “pastel” colors will actually be a bit metallic and not as pastel as they look in pictures,


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> It will be interesting to see these in person. I think the “pastel” colors will actually be a bit metallic and not as pastel as they look in pictures,



That's the thing I PERSONALLY don't get it.

I wouldn't see the colors of the iMac.  I rarely if ever see the back of monitor, because my set up has it against a wall.

I do see the bezels around the monitor screen though, and all white will drive me nuts.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> It will be interesting to see these in person. I think the “pastel” colors will actually be a bit metallic and not as pastel as they look in pictures,




Like those aluminum drink tumblers of the late 1950s, early '60s that came from the dairy filled with cottage cheese and if you bought enough of them they gave you a wire or wicker carrier to tote cold drinks in them out to the patio?     How old are these designers at Apple now anyway?! 


​


----------



## Yoused

lizkat said:


> Like those aluminum drink tumblers of the late 1950s, early '60s



I remember those. You put a really cold drink in them and they would sweat like a pig running a marathon and then when you went to take a drink, you had to be careful not to let you tongue get stuck to the metal.


----------



## DT

April 20th without engraving, but couldn't pass up a Kitty and Robot emoji


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> View attachment 4687
> 
> 
> April 20th without engraving, but couldn't pass up a Kitty and Robot emoji



Got mine too. I got a couple of engravings and expected delivery is May 24. I never knew I needed a product I didn't even know about a month ago so badly.


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> Like those aluminum drink tumblers of the late 1950s, early '60s that came from the dairy filled with cottage cheese and if you bought enough of them they gave you a wire or wicker carrier to tote cold drinks in them out to the patio?     How old are these designers at Apple now anyway?!
> 
> View attachment 4685​



My roommate my freshman year of college had an aluminum cup very similar to that … he loved to drink cold drinks from it because the cup itself would get nice and cold too


----------



## DT

I've passed on Tiles, and other products like this so many times, I knew I wanted something like this, but it was never quite the implementation that really pushed my buttons.

Even if just for my keys, I'm sold.   I'm hoping someone makes an AirPod leash (kind of like the glasses thing I posted above).

We got:

Kitty
Robot
Heart
Metal/Rock Hand


----------



## JayMysteri0

I did personalize 3 of the 4.  I'm in NO hurry, we went this long without them.

1. 
2. 
3.  J
4.


----------



## DT

I skipped a holder on this order, I figured a few more options might hit the streets before ours deliver.  The Belkin is a great option if nothing else comes up, pretty inexpensive and they generally make pretty good products.


----------



## JayMysteri0

DT said:


> I skipped a holder on this order, I figured a few more options might hit the streets before ours deliver.  The Belkin is a great option if nothing else comes up, pretty inexpensive and they generally make pretty good products.



I only went with the Belkins because I checked on Amazon.

Nothing really cheaper.


----------



## DT




----------



## DT

Holy shit, this is cool!



			Amazon.com


----------



## Alli

No tags for me. Not even a little interested, although I had a passing thought of buying one or two for my husband's phone and wallet, which he constantly misplaces. 

Just gotta hold out another week to order the new Siri remote. One for me and one for my mum.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> No tags for me. Not even a little interested, although I had a passing thought of buying one or two for my husband's phone and wallet, which he constantly misplaces.
> 
> Just gotta hold out another week to order the new Siri remote. One for me and one for my mum.



Sure you don’t need a tag for the remote? Or the floof?


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> No tags for me. Not even a little interested, although I had a passing thought of buying one or two for my husband's phone and wallet, which he constantly misplaces.
> 
> Just gotta hold out another week to order the new Siri remote. One for me and one for my mum.




The AirTags may save me from an early pillow-ing.    

(Not sure if I talked about that on here ...)


----------



## Joe

I'm just surprised there are so many people losing their stuff


----------



## DT

JagRunner said:


> I'm just surprised there are so many people losing their stuff





Just this morning, I lost my coffee ...

(It was on the dryer, I was plugging in the charger)


----------



## Renzatic

I'm so torn right now. The new iPad Pro is SEVERELY tempting me, to the point I'm willing to drop $1700 on one for the 1TB 16GB option.

...but the software. Am I going to be buying this awesome hardware, but stuck using toy versions of all the big apps I like, or are developers going to take advantage of what's on offer?


----------



## Joe

DT said:


> Just this morning, I lost my coffee ...
> 
> (It was on the dryer, I was plugging in the charger)




The only thing I have ever really misplaced was my remote - found it in the fridge lol


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Just this morning, I lost my coffee ...
> 
> (It was on the dryer, I was plugging in the charger)




A long time ago, and not particularly into thrill-seeking,  I decided you really haven't lived until it's three a.m. on a Tuesday and you're standing in a mainframe operations room watching an operator's illegally imported paper cup of coffee about to take a journey of unknown destination as a 1403 printer senses it has run out of greenbar and its cover automatically starts to raise for a paper change.   The coffee had been parked on the printer cover while the op ran to answer a phone in the floor manager's office...

Naturally this was while my own job was printing.


----------



## Yoused

DT said:


> … may save me from an early pillow-ing



as long as it is not mike's pillow


----------



## Renzatic

Yoused said:


> as long as it is not mike's pillow




This sounds like there's a dirty joke going on, but I'm not quite catching it.


----------



## thekev

Thomas Veil said:


> I rarely watch the Apple events live and choose to catch summaries in my news feed later.
> 
> Unfortunately, Apple chose a lousy day since they were crowded out almost entirely by the Derrick Chauvin verdict.
> 
> But as someone who is still using a 2008 (yes, you read that right) 20-inch iMac, I'm very conscious of the fact that I'm gonna have to replace this thing sooner or later...and the 24" iMacs look very nice.
> 
> Not surprisingly, Apple is not offering me diddly-squat to trade mine in.
> 
> I've heard complaints about the colors, but I like them. The dumbest complaint I've heard so far has been _Omigod! It's still got that huge, ugly chin!_ Well, the electronics have gotta go _some_where, genius. Better the chin than some rectangular bump-out on the back side of the screen.
> 
> Seriously, with a computer as old as mine, the only concern I have is that some apps (like Photoshop CS6 and Quicktime 7) won't run on it. I'm pretty sure PS will; I'm certain QT7 won't.




First they complain that it's sufficiently manly, then they are concerned with its well machined chin? These guys should make up their minds.


----------



## Joe

When do y'all think the new redesigned Macbook Pros are coming out?


----------



## Pumbaa

JagRunner said:


> When do y'all think the new redesigned Macbook Pros are coming out?



Late August.

Source: Gut feeling. Might also have been something I ate.

The announcement will possibly be delayed due to redesigns aimed at making them more masculine in order to attract manly men.


----------



## Joe

Pumbaa said:


> Late August.
> 
> Source: Gut feeling. Might also have been something I ate.
> 
> The announcement will possibly be delayed due to redesigns aimed at making them more masculine in order to attract manly men.




I need that manly Macbook Pro!


----------



## Renzatic

Pumbaa said:


> Late August.
> 
> Source: Gut feeling. Might also have been something I ate.
> 
> The announcement will possibly be delayed due to redesigns aimed at making them more masculine in order to attract manly men.




I hear it's gonna have the Punisher skull in place of the Apple logo, and the glow will be blood red.


----------



## Renzatic

Oh, and the colors are going to be Deer Blood Red, Urban Warfare Grey, Treebark, AR-15 Black, Summer Dew Yellow, and Pumpkin Spice Orange.


----------



## Yoused

Renzatic said:


> This sounds like there's a dirty joke going on, but I'm not quite catching it.



No, it is just a reference to that Lindell guy.


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> The AirTags may save me from an early pillow-ing.
> 
> (Not sure if I talked about that on here ...)



You have not. And now we all want to know.


----------



## JayMysteri0

D'oh!  Did NOT realize my remote for my Fire TV worked with the Apple TV, until this weekend by accident.

Now, I have no need for the new remote until I get a new Apple TV.

Now just waiting to update my iphone's IOS, to use the color balance feature.


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> D'oh!  Did NOT realize my remote for my Fire TV worked with the Apple TV, until this weekend by accident.
> 
> Now, I have no need for the new remote until I get a new Apple TV.
> 
> Now just waiting to update my iphone's IOS, to use the color balance feature.



Congratulations!

Me, I would have to update my iPhone to use the color balance feature...

Maybe I can get a friend to visit when the restrictions are over, if I can find a friend with a modern iPhone. Or maybe I can try to get a match on Tinder and use that as a pickup line? Imagine the disappointment when they find out that I actually wanted my AppleTV color balanced for real, no euphemism.


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> D'oh!  Did NOT realize my remote for my Fire TV worked with the Apple TV, until this weekend by accident.
> 
> Now, I have no need for the new remote until I get a new Apple TV.
> 
> Now just waiting to update my iphone's IOS, to use the color balance feature.




Yeah, our TV remote will control our Apple TV too, I think that's through eARC, and there's a few generic "controller" protocols like for cursor movement, select / back.


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> Now just waiting to update my iphone's IOS, to use the color balance feature.





Woo, I'm iPadOS / iOS TVOS / 14.5, and WatchOS 7.4!


----------



## Joe

I'm debating getting the new Apple TV


----------



## Pumbaa

JagRunner said:


> I'm debating getting the new Apple TV



Speak up! Let‘s hear the pros and cons!


----------



## DT

JagRunner said:


> I'm debating getting the new Apple TV




Yes, have some.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> D'oh!  Did NOT realize my remote for my Fire TV worked with the Apple TV, until this weekend by accident.
> 
> Now, I have no need for the new remote until I get a new Apple TV.
> 
> Now just waiting to update my iphone's IOS, to use the color balance feature.



Wait, what?! Which remote?


DT said:


> Woo, I'm iPadOS / iOS TVOS / 14.5, and WatchOS 7.4!



I’m updating now!


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> D'oh!  Did NOT realize my remote for my Fire TV worked with the Apple TV, until this weekend by accident.
> 
> Now, I have no need for the new remote until I get a new Apple TV.
> 
> Now just waiting to update my iphone's IOS, to use the color balance feature.



I just fixed the color balance on my TV - I guess it was actually pretty well calibrated to begin with, as the adjustment was very minor.


----------



## Pumbaa

SuperMatt said:


> I just fixed the color balance on my TV - I guess it was actually pretty well calibrated to begin with, as the adjustment was very minor.



Perhaps. But now you know that it is balanced as it should be according to Apple. Great feeling, right?

Gotta get myself a new iPhone to try it out. Sadly couldn't use my iPad Pro


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> Perhaps. But now you know that it is balanced as it should be according to Apple. Great feeling, right?
> 
> Gotta get myself a new iPhone to try it out. Sadly couldn't use my iPad Pro





I used an iPhone X (not XS or newer), I thought I was sort of old-schooling it!    Do you have an iPhone that can't do a 14.5 update?


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> I used an iPhone X (not XS or newer), I thought I was sort of old-schooling it!    Do you have an iPhone that can't do a 14.5 update?



Unfortunately not enough with 14.5, that my 8 plus could manage, an iPhone with face id is needed.


----------



## Alli

Haven’t done the color balance yet. Will do that later.

Meanwhile my damn iPad won’t update. It keeps telling me it can’t authenticate because because it’s not connected to the internet. And yet it is. Grrrrrr....


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> I just fixed the color balance on my TV - I guess it was actually pretty well calibrated to begin with, as the adjustment was very minor.



For me it did seem like my original picture was pretty washed, so I dig what it did for me.

I'm pleasantly surprised and fascinated with what Apple keeps coming up with.


----------



## JayMysteri0

DT said:


> I used an iPhone X (not XS or newer), I thought I was sort of old-schooling it!   Do you have an iPhone that can't do a 14.5 update?



That's what I used as well, an iPhone XR.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> Wait, what?! Which remote?









> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


>



Nope. My FireTV remote doesn’t have the white buttons at the bottom. But I’ll go dig it out and see if it works.


----------



## DT

Shipping notification for AirTags 






But my UPS direct tracking shows this:







I thought I was going to have time to shop and have a couple of holders here before they arrived, hahaha, better hit up Amazon


----------



## Alli

Soooooo....

I can’t update my iPad. I think it goes back to a drop a few months ago. But not being able to update is not acceptable. And since I still have Apple Care I know it will be replaced. In that case, I’ll have this one replaced and give it to my daughter and buy myself an M1 iPad. Win win.


----------



## Yoused

Alli said:


> I can’t update my iPad. I think it goes back to a drop a few months ago.




Just be glad you were not beset with my affliction. My Air 2 turned green. It was like the red pixels all got pinched or something. Everything was working just fine but the color distortion was just painful to look at and, well, try to edit images when you cannot quite tell what they look like. It snapped back a couple times but never stayed clear for very long. I had to replace it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Well.

That was some unnecessary effort.  Took almost 20 minutes to get the new iPad Pro.  Had the Apple store app up & ready on the current iPad Pro.  I was sitting on the fence up until 8AM, cracked, ordered, and it was taken out of my bag when it came to review.  Tried several times, always the same results.  Switched to the family Macbook Air, same results.  Out of curiosity because I noticed on MR that people ordering a 256 or 512GB iPad Pro were having no issues, while my 1TB kept disappearing, added a 2TB.  THAT went thru fine!

No way I was doing that though, just because...  So tried again, but this time instead of reviewing my order just clicked on the bag icon showing an item in the bag.  THIS time the item stayed, and was finally able to put my order in.  Also got a new white Magic Keyboard to along with it, to take a look.

Interesting I couldn't order my new iPad on the old one.  When I did go to close the Apple store app on my iPad after ordering though, it NOW had an option to add to bag & purchase.


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> Interesting I couldn't order my new iPad on the old one.  When I did go to close the Apple store app on my iPad after ordering though, it NOW had an option to add to bag & purchase.



Your old iPad was obviously jealous and did what it could to stay special.


----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> Just be glad you were not beset with my affliction. My Air 2 turned green. It was like the red pixels all got pinched or something. Everything was working just fine but the color distortion was just painful to look at and, well, try to edit images when you cannot quite tell what they look like. It snapped back a couple times but never stayed clear for very long. I had to replace it.



That's the same issue my mother had with her old iPad Air. It was really weird. I finally bought her a new one.

No problem with my purchases this morning right from the app on my phone. Almost 9 a.m. when I even remembered. Could not for the life of me, however, remember how to get to the  items.


----------



## Runs For Fun

My 4 pack of AirTags showed up today. I also got my order in for the Apple TV 4K.


----------



## JBaby

Well I didn’t the iMac. I’m gonna wait a little while longer. I did get the 64GB tv, the new remote for mom, the 512GB iPad in Space Gray, and the  Pencil.


----------



## Eric

RunsForFun said:


> My 4 pack of AirTags showed up today. I also got my order in for the Apple TV 4K.



I got engravings so will have to wait a couple more weeks. Let us know how they work out for you, I'm curious to see how other people use them. One will be in my camera bag for sure.


----------



## JayMysteri0

ericgtr12 said:


> I got engravings so will have to wait a couple more weeks. Let us know how they work out for you, I'm curious to see how other people use them. One will be in my camera bag for sure.



Yeah.  With engraving it puts my tags arriving the week before the iPad.


----------



## JayMysteri0

JBaby said:


> Well I didn’t the iMac. I’m gonna wait a little while longer. I did get the 64GB tv, the new remote for mom, the 512GB iPad in Space Gray, and the  Pencil.



I'm still hoping they will find a way to keep the door in the iMac to add our own RAM.  As it's been pointed out to me though, because of the M1 chip that's unlikely.  So if I can't get a space gray iMac, I can pass.


----------



## Runs For Fun

ericgtr12 said:


> I got engravings so will have to wait a couple more weeks. Let us know how they work out for you, I'm curious to see how other people use them. One will be in my camera bag for sure.



Yeah I was going to get mine engraved but when I saw the delivery date I was like nah lol. Put one in my wallet. I’m still waiting on the key ring holder to put one on my keys. They’re smaller than I was expecting based on the pictures I’ve seen. The UWB directional tracking is pretty cool and really accurate.


----------



## JBaby

JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm still hoping they will find a way to keep the door in the iMac to add our own RAM. As it's been pointed out to me though, because of the M1 chip that's unlikely. So if I can't get a space gray iMac, I can pass.




I think that’s over and done. That’s just not how ’s M chips are going to work. It may happen for an iMac Pro, but I really think that’s unlikely too. I’m not making any decisions until after WWDC.


----------



## Clix Pix

JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm still hoping they will find a way to keep the door in the iMac to add our own RAM.  As it's been pointed out to me though, because of the M1 chip that's unlikely.  So if I can't get a space gray iMac, I can pass.



This first M1-based iMac is based on the smaller 21.5" Intel iMac, and that one didn't have the user-openable RAM door on it, hasn't for quite some time, so I seriously doubt that the new 24" M1 one does, either.   Aside from that, as has been mentioned,  due to the whole M1 chip configuration (everything integrated right on it)  this makes it unlikely to even have a user-accessible RAM door on the upcoming larger-display replacement  for the 27" intel version.   I think the days of users being able to tinker with their innards of their Macs have now sailed into the sunset.....   Possibly it will still be possible, though, on the next version of the Mac Pro?

I'm sitting out this round of new releases, am patiently waiting for the arrival of the M2-based 16" MBP with all the trimmings.....  Decided that my current iPad Pro and iPad Mini 5 are doing just fine and don't need replacing, and am not interested in the Air Tags or other stuff being offered this time around.  I will be interested in hearing about how well the Air Tags actually do work in actual everyday use, though.


----------



## Alli

JBaby said:


> Well I didn’t the iMac. I’m gonna wait a little while longer. I did get the 64GB tv, the new remote for mom, the 512GB iPad in Space Gray, and the  Pencil.



Dude! That’s what I forgot. New Pencil. But I can always get that any time.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> I thought I was going to have time to shop and have a couple of holders here before they arrived, hahaha, better hit up Amazon




Well, maybe not, hahaha, looks like they stalled in customs[?] so Tuesday, no biggie we're doing a thing so won't be around anyway 

However, I did order some cases/covers, these looked good, pretty solid reviews from some other of their products, price was right, and delivering on Saturday:






						Amazon.com: DamonLight Silicone Loop for AirTag Finder, Anti-Scratch Case Protective Skin Cover Compatible with AirTags 2021 (White) : Electronics
					

Amazon.com: DamonLight Silicone Loop for AirTag Finder, Anti-Scratch Case Protective Skin Cover Compatible with AirTags 2021 (White) : Electronics



					www.amazon.com
				




Got a few, different colors.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Clix Pix said:


> This first M1-based iMac is based on the smaller 21.5" Intel iMac, and that one didn't have the user-openable RAM door on it, hasn't for quite some time, so I seriously doubt that the new 24" M1 one does, either.   Aside from that, as has been mentioned,  due to the whole M1 chip configuration (everything integrated right on it)  this makes it unlikely to even have a user-accessible RAM door on the upcoming larger-display replacement  for the 27" intel version.   I think the days of users being able to tinker with their innards of their Macs have now sailed into the sunset.....   Possibly it will still be possible, though, on the next version of the Mac Pro?
> 
> I'm sitting out this round of new releases, am patiently waiting for the arrival of the M2-based 16" MBP with all the trimmings.....  Decided that my current iPad Pro and iPad Mini 5 are doing just fine and don't need replacing, and am not interested in the Air Tags or other stuff being offered this time around.  I will be interested in hearing about how well the Air Tags actually do work in actual everyday use, though.



Perhaps I wasn't clear.  I didn't have any interest in the new iMacs.  What was being discussed is the presumed larger size coming out to replace the 27in.  My hopes are that it would allow for replacing the ram ( unlikely ) and a space gray option.  I don't have a use for a yellow iMac, since I would NEVER see the yellow part of it, except the matching keyboard & other accessories.  I also do NOT like the white bezel.  As I said, I expect no replaceable RAM, but I can still hope.



Alli said:


> Dude! That’s what I forgot. New Pencil. But I can always get that any time.



Did you not already have a pencil?

Because despite all the rumors, we didn't get a different pencil.

I didn't pull the trigger for one on the new iPad, because I wouldn't put it past Apple to let pencils sell with the new iPads.  Then when WWDC passes intro a NEW pencil that takes advantage of whatever the introduce with the new IOS.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> Did you not already have a pencil?



Yes I have a pencil. But I can’t send my daughter the old iPad _without_ a Pencil, can I?


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> Yes I have a pencil. But I can’t send my daughter the old iPad _without_ a Pencil, can I?



It depends. Do you like your daughter?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> Yes I have a pencil. But I can’t send my daughter the old iPad _without_ a Pencil, can I?



Ah, I didn't realize you were talking about an additional pencil.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> Ah, I didn't realize you were talking about an additional pencil.



To go with the additional iPad.


----------



## JBaby

Alli said:


> Dude! That’s what I forgot. New Pencil. But I can always get that any time.




This will be my first pencil. I decided that I’d get it now. I doubt they’ll introduce a new on anytime soon and if they do I’ll give mom this one and I’ll order the new one. Win-win! I think if there was gonna be a new pencil it would’ve debuted with the new iPad and the unfortunate white keyboard.


----------



## User.191

Well, I pulled the trigger and gave Apple $2K in exchange for a 256GB 12.9 iPad, magic Keyboard and Pencil 2.

My old launch day 9.7 Pro with keyboard folio and original pencil is still going strong but it's time to dedicate that for leisure and get this new one for work.


----------



## Alli

JBaby said:


> This will be my first pencil. I decided that I’d get it now. I doubt they’ll introduce a new on anytime soon and if they do I’ll give mom this one and I’ll order the new one. Win-win! I think if there was gonna be a new pencil it would’ve debuted with the new iPad and the unfortunate white keyboard.



The Pencil is invaluable for taking notes. I had heard a rumor that there would be a new Pencil, but obviously that didn’t happen.

@MissNomer - the magic keyboard changes the way you use the iPad.


----------



## JBaby

Alli said:


> The Pencil is invaluable for taking notes. I had heard a rumor that there would be a new Pencil, but obviously that didn’t happen.
> 
> @MissNomer - the magic keyboard changes the way you use the iPad.




I heard about a rumor too. It never seemed credible to me, but I would’ve welcomed it all the same.

Yes it does!!!! I haven’t used my iPad in the same way since I got my keyboard! I love this thing. It’s totally changed my workflow. I wish it were made in a different material though. Knowing what I know now I’d never, ever get it in white.


----------



## JayMysteri0

JBaby said:


> I heard about a rumor too. It never seemed credible to me, but I would’ve welcomed it all the same.
> 
> Yes it does!!!! I haven’t used my iPad in the same way since I got my keyboard! I love this thing. It’s totally changed my workflow. I wish it were made in a different material though. Knowing what I know now I’d never, ever get it in white.



I'm willing to go there, for that stormtrooper vibe.  I expect it to be a mess, which means it will be sticker bomb time when that happens.  Also not sure how the backlighting will stand out.


----------



## JBaby

JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm willing to go there, for that stormtrooper vibe. I expect it to be a mess, which means it will be sticker bomb time when that happens. Also not sure how the backlighting will stand out.




Have your stickers ready now. It will look like trash 5 sec after unboxing.


----------



## SuperMatt

JBaby said:


> Have your stickers ready now. It will look like trash 5 sec after unboxing.



Like this?


----------



## JayMysteri0

JBaby said:


> Have your stickers ready now. It will look like trash 5 sec after unboxing.



Won't know, until we know. 

 I'm interested in finding out.  

...and I have a lot of stickers.





That's SOME of the choices.  I think a white background makes for a great comic book look.


----------



## JBaby

SuperMatt said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 4846




I mean it’s bad, but not nightmare inducing. So it has that going for it.


----------



## JBaby

JayMysteri0 said:


> Won't know, until we know.
> 
> I'm interested in finding out.
> 
> ...and I have a lot of stickers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's SOME of the choices. I think a white background makes for a great comic book look.




Well I hope it works out for you. But the Space Gray looks like trash. And I’ve never taken it out of my bedroom. I clean it so often. But I have no regrets about buying it though. It’s a dream to work with.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Woot!  A little ray of sunshine in a crappy day so far.

Seems Apple shipped my Air tags already & should be here Friday.

More than a couple weeks early.


----------



## DT

@JayMysteri0 When we got back yesterday, (overnight trip Monday), ours were sitting here.  

They're neat!  My iPhone doesn't have the U1, so I don't get the high fidelity locator tech -  I haven't set one up on my wife's iPhone yet (11 Pro).  I think the latter is where the device will really shine, as I lose things at home, hahaha, so in "Find My" I just have a big key icon pointing at our house on a street map.

Yeah, thanks, that's very helpful   

OK, now I want to see this work ... BRB ...


----------



## Pumbaa

Yet another use case for the versatile AirTags. Apple pretty much hit the ball out of the park with these ones, right?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1389606035455942658/


----------



## Renzatic

JBaby said:


> Well I hope it works out for you. But the Space Gray looks like trash. And I’ve never taken it out of my bedroom. I clean it so often. But I have no regrets about buying it though. It’s a dream to work with.




...you have ninja turtle stickers?

THAT IS AWESOME!


----------



## fooferdoggie

airbags are better then tile. it gives you the distance away a arrow in the direction. the sound is not loud but the arrow is far more useful.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Pumbaa said:


> Yet another use case for the versatile AirTags. Apple pretty much hit the ball out of the park with these ones, right?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1389606035455942658/



You know, just in case you misplace your massive $30,000 Mac Pro.


----------



## Pumbaa

RunsForFun said:


> You know, just in case you misplace your massive $30,000 Mac Pro.



I know!

One AirTag per wheel would make sense actually. And Apple got us a discount on a pack of four. Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## DT

DT said:


> OK, now I want to see this work ... BRB ...




I didn't do this yesterday, but I did today, wow, that's super slick with a U1 device, I tracked down the wife's purse in a downstairs closet from our bedroom (using her 11 Pro), and I mean, to the last inch.

Looking forward to my iPhone 13 this fall


----------



## JayMysteri0

Well.

Apple said my package would be here today.

UPS decided otherwise.  I instead need to check with them tomorrow for updates.



If this was my iPad...


----------



## Runs For Fun

JayMysteri0 said:


> Well.
> 
> Apple said my package would be here today.
> 
> UPS decided otherwise.  I instead need to check with them tomorrow for updates.
> 
> 
> 
> If this was my iPad...



Ugh I hate when that happens.


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> Well.
> 
> Apple said my package would be here today.
> 
> UPS decided otherwise.  I instead need to check with them tomorrow for updates.
> 
> 
> 
> If this was my iPad...



What was it now? The AirTags? Dare I sing “and isn't it ironic, don't you think?” Or should I stick to “Hakuna matata”?


----------



## Joe

You know you have a problem when you don't NEED an airtag but want one just for the cool Apple leather keychain LOL


----------



## Clix Pix

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has had that very thought!!!!


----------



## Joe

Clix Pix said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who has had that very thought!!!!




I'm fighting the urge lol


----------



## Pumbaa

JagRunner said:


> I'm fighting the urge lol



Why?


----------



## Clix Pix

That beautiful orange Hermes one has been tempting me but I am (so far) resisting, as the thing is really expensive and there are other things I need or want much more than that right now.....    I'm really not interested in the silly Air Tag, I just like that lovely leather key chain......


----------



## Joe

Clix Pix said:


> That beautiful orange Hermes one has been tempting me but I am (so far) resisting, as the thing is really expensive and there are other things I need or want much more than that right now.....    I'm really not interested in the silly Air Tag, I just like that lovely leather key chain......




Same, I don't really care for the airtag but I like the key chains lol


----------



## Clix Pix

If one could just buy the key ring and then find something else, say a coin,  about the right size to fit into it that would be perfect!


----------



## Pumbaa

Just ordered myself a (knock-off) leather key ring. Might go for an AirTag as well in the near future.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Got my Belkin keyring today and put an AirTag on my keys.


----------



## Edd

Upgraded recently from an Apple TV HD to a 4K. I’ve long been a fierce defender of the remote but, amazingly, the 4K remote performs worse than the HD. It loses the connection sometimes and lags. I’ll sometimes switch to the phone app or reboot the box but I’m not living with this long term. Eagerly waiting on reviews of the new box.


----------



## Alli

I've now been living without an iPad for over two weeks and I'm over it. I sure hope my new one arrives on Friday and doesn't take its sweet time.


----------



## DT

Yes please.


----------



## Alli

Ok, so what’s the trick to getting the new Siri remote to turn on/off your television?


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> Ok, so what’s the trick to getting the new Siri remote to turn on/off your television?



Have you tried asking it nicely?


----------



## JayMysteri0

DT said:


> Yes please.
> 
> View attachment 5374



Apple is doing wedding bands that light up?


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> Apple is doing wedding bands that light up?





Hahaha, yeah, without a scale reference, that could be anything.


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Hahaha, yeah, without a scale reference, that could be anything.



Like a shiny metal ass! Lots of bytes!


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> Yes please.
> 
> View attachment 5374




Apple's selling canned ham now? AWESOME!


----------



## DT

Well ...

It's a shitty rendering of a possible "Mini Pro", just been being talked about quite a bit recently with the news about a the new MBP.  10 core CPU - I guess the WOTS is 2-core efficiency / 8-core performance vs. the M1 design of 4+4, PLUS, a 16 or option for a 32-core GPU[?]

Holy Forking Snort, must have.


----------



## Alli

So WWDC in two weeks and we could have another new MBP? As in right at the point I’m ready [finally] to buy one? I can’t believe it!


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> Well ...
> 
> It's a shitty rendering of a possible "Mini Pro", just been being talked about quite a bit recently with the news about a the new MBP.  10 core CPU - I guess the WOTS is 2-core efficiency / 8-core performance vs. the M1 design of 4+4, PLUS, a 16 or option for a 32-core GPU[?]
> 
> Holy Forking Snort, must have.




I'm hoping they do offer something like that. $1700 bucks for an M2 Mac Mini with 32GB RAM? I'd buy one in a heartbeat.

Though per the usual, I'm expecting to have to pay upwards of $2500 to get the machine I need.


----------



## tranceking26

Alli said:


> So WWDC in two weeks and we could have another new MBP? As in right at the point I’m ready [finally] to buy one? I can’t believe it!



Can't wait. Last years was really good. I would take a guess and say there'll be new MBPs. Hopefully a Product Red one!


----------



## thekev

Renzatic said:


> I'm hoping they do offer something like that. $1700 bucks for an M2 Mac Mini with 32GB RAM? I'd buy one in a heartbeat.
> 
> Though per the usual, I'm expecting to have to pay upwards of $2500 to get the machine I need.




Apple really reams you on this stuff. I can get away with 16GB. 8 is just too close to the edge. This machine has 64 installed. I seem to top out below 32 most of the time though. 16 would be more limiting but not that much. Personally, I would prefer to see a few quality of life improvements as well. If they had fewer incidences of swollen batteries, some improvement in the quality of their keycaps, and better options for storage replacement. SSDs, like HDDs are highly consumable parts. Keyboards are too, but replaceable ones would impact thickness so I don't see it happening.

It's very silly to me that with the amount of engineering that goes into those trackpads, they use low quality painted keycaps and stupid chiclet keyboards. These are just low quality items in general. The keycaps should have been something like double shot, so that you wouldn't have marked up letters after a year or two of heavy use.


----------



## Alli

tranceking26 said:


> Can't wait. Last years was really good. I would take a guess and say there'll be new MBPs. Hopefully a Product Red one!



Just read an update from Cult of Mac where they are sure there will be a 16” MBP possibly in colors. Come to mama!


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> Just read an update from Cult of Mac where they are sure there will be a 16” MBP possibly in colors. Come to mama!



Is this the article?





__





						16-inch MacBook Pro concept with M1X chip will make you drool
					





					www.cultofmac.com


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> Just read an update from Cult of Mac where they are sure there will be a 16” MBP possibly in colors. Come to mama!



Hope they get the masculinity right this time after that iMac fiasco! Pro products for manly men. And for everyone else.


----------



## SuperMatt

Pumbaa said:


> Hope they get the masculinity right this time after that iMac fiasco! Pro products for manly men. And for everyone else.



That thread about the girly iMac was one of my favorites all-time on MR…









						Anyone else think the iMac looks, for lack of a better word, “feminine”?
					

Even the silver version, maybe because of the white bezels, is hard to imagine in a guy’s room or office.  I’m not opposed to color, but the particular colors chosen and the pastel-looking tone of the stands. It just veers pretty hard into the feminine lane.  Black bezels and a black Apple logo...




					forums.macrumors.com


----------



## Edd

I came into a $200 Apple gift certificate and used it on an ATV 4K 2021, even though I’d bought the 2017 version a month ago. Couldn’t let it go, I wanted the latest and that remote. It’s all pretty nice.

I’ll try to sell the older one on Craigslist for $100. I’d think that would move it but we’ll see.


----------



## Pumbaa

Edd said:


> I came into a $200 Apple gift certificate and used it on an ATV 4K 2921, even though I’d bought the 2917 version a month ago. Couldn’t let it go, I wanted the latest and that remote. It’s all pretty nice.
> 
> I’ll try to sell the older one on Craigslist for $100. I’d think that would move it but we’ll see.



Would love to hear what you think about it after having used it for a while!


----------



## JayMysteri0

DT said:


> Well ...
> 
> It's a shitty rendering of a possible "Mini Pro", just been being talked about quite a bit recently with the news about a the new MBP.  10 core CPU - I guess the WOTS is 2-core efficiency / 8-core performance vs. the M1 design of 4+4, PLUS, a 16 or option for a 32-core GPU[?]
> 
> Holy Forking Snort, must have.



The designs that MR have been showing work for you?



> High-End Mac Mini Said to Feature Thinner Design With 'Plexiglass' Top, Magnetic Power Port
> 
> 
> Last week, Bloomberg reported that Apple is working on a high-end version of the Mac mini with additional ports and featuring the same Apple silicon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macrumors.com








I think combined with the usb-c hubs that already exist, the idea of decked out mac mini pro with way too many ports is an interesting thought.


----------



## DT

Oh my!  Wow, yeah, that top image is kind of sexy.  The magnetic connector is awesome, I don't like the little rubber AppleTV/XBox/etc., type power cord that's used with the Mini, I always feel like I'm plugging it in too hard (or not enough), I'd prefer something with a positive, absolute connection (wouldn't even have to be magnetic, but that works).

Side note:  I was looking at AirTag keyrings again (a nice leather one for the wife) and are people really this dumb ...


... there's a number of 1 star reviews of the Apple product, not because the product itself is bad, but because people buying it THOUGHT IT CAME WITH AN AIRTAG.

Yes, Apple is selling you a $35 leather keychain that includes another product they sell for $29 ... so Apple,  APPLE, is selling you an accessory for $6.  The company that sells $50 silicone iPhone cases and $100 watch bands made out of polyester ...






No, is does mot.








No, and the $8.31 MacBook Pro case below does not come with a $1500 Macbook Pro ...


----------



## Edd

Pumbaa said:


> Would love to hear what you think about it after having used it for a while!



The new ATV 4K is pretty great. I’m reading about people having issues with the remote losing connection but that hasn’t happened once to me. Also it controlled my Sonos TV speaker right out of the box which was great.

Was also able to sell my 1st gen ATV 4K. That remote was losing the connection and started to annoy me. My ATV HD never did that.


----------



## Yoused

I think they need to drop the mini. Not the product, the designation. I envision them putting it on a logic board that is striped, and perhaps drilled, for the expansion connector that you get with the pro model, into which you can plug in a proprietary PCI chassis or a second SoC board or both.

By dropping "mini", they would be saying “_it's that good_” – good enough for 99% of users who need/want a headless Mac.


----------



## Runs For Fun

I figured this would be changed during iPadOS 15 development








						Latest iOS and iPadOS 15 Betas Allow Apps to Request Access to More RAM
					

Apple is taking a major stride that will allow developers to improve the performance of their apps on iPhones and iPads, by giving apps the ability...




					www.macrumors.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Runs For Fun said:


> I figured this would be changed during iPadOS 15 development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest iOS and iPadOS 15 Betas Allow Apps to Request Access to More RAM
> 
> 
> Apple is taking a major stride that will allow developers to improve the performance of their apps on iPhones and iPads, by giving apps the ability...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macrumors.com



Yeah.  I enjoyed the beginning of the thread, because it's just laughing at all the people in tears because the iPad Pro wasn't Pro enough according to their standards and didn't use enough of the ram.  Wondering if people really did buy an iPP or return them, or were just starting threads to bitch.


----------



## lizkat

An enterprising lawyer in Portland, Oregon found use for some Air Tags.   He stuck 16 of them to functional possessions of (willing) folks being evicted from a homeless camp by a contracted company.   The law says such belongings must be turned over to and retained by the city for 30 days unless they're unsanitary, so owners can reclaim them.   People were saying what was happening was that the stuff was going straight to landfill instead.   Turns out.... yeah, the company doing the sweep of that camp took at least some of the items to a waste transfer station.     Stay tuned for lawsuits...



> A local lawyer claims he has ironclad proof that belongings taken during a recent campsite sweep in Portland were unlawfully dumped in the trash.
> 
> Michael Fuller, who made a last-ditch legal maneuver last week to halt the clearing of tents from Laurelhurst Park, says he surreptitiously attached Apple AirTag tracking devices to 16 personal items with permission from several campers ahead of the clean-up by city contractor Rapid Response Bio Clean.
> 
> Now, Fuller says, the wireless location signals show some of those possessions — including a pair of gloves, a speaker, two canvas paintings, and a French press — ended up at the Recology Oregon waste transfer station, 6161 N.W. 61st Ave.
> 
> “I practically begged the city not to move forward with the sweep to make sure property wasn’t being destroyed, and the city ignored me. Now there’s going to be legal consequences,” Fuller said in an interview. “It completely vindicates what the homeless people have been saying all along.”












						Sensor journalism may have lost some of its buzz, but it’s also gotten cheaper and easier to pull off
					

Want to find out what the city is doing with homeless people's belongings when it "clears" an encampment? An answer's now just $29 away.



					www.niemanlab.org


----------

